# Feb. 7 Coyotes



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Went out to do some calling with 3 other people. I called in 9 coyotes including 1 double and 1 triple. We only got shots at 3 of them and took 2 of those. Had 1 coyote literally run the call and decoy over. They are charging in hard, you cant get them to stop. Here are some pics. Hopefully will have some more tomorrow.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice! In/out of state?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice, was this down in New Mexico?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes this is in New Mexico. The ones we called yesterday acted like they have never been called. I hunted this same area last year with the same results.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job reb. I will assume this is for the Predator Masters shoot. If so bring home the big prize.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet! Looks like a good time!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

That's a hell of a way to start a week of hunting. Keep up the good work Mark!!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Al this is the PM hunt. We went out again today but the winds are blowing 40+ MPH. We did see two coyotes though. One of the guys got a shot but missed. Hard to hunt in this wind.


----------



## 41ducks (Nov 3, 2010)

Got a question for ya Reb8600:
I went out this weekend with a buddy and had an interesting experience. We called in 4 coyotes within 25 minutes. I was using my hand call and we followed all the rules to setting up, holding still, calling, etc... One after another began to come in, circling around down wind from us at about 450 yards and then sitting out there! They started howling to one another and they all just sat, looked at one another and then back at us. I stopped calling finally and we just sat there with all these dogs around us! I'm sure there are a number of things that could have caused them to hold up, the most likely was our scent. Is there anything you guys do to control scent? Would a decoy help bring them in closer? What about a crow decoy to build confidence? Anything you guys have experienced first hand would be helpful... My past experiences usually produce dogs like this, but I can usually get one within reasonable distance. This last trip was awesome to get em all around us, but frustrating at the same time because we didn't get any good shots. Thanks for the help!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Sounds to me like they have been educated and know the sound of a dying rabbit. I'll tell you one thing that would of brought them dogs in is a decoy dog. Get a good trained dog and they will go to the howls and lure the coyotes right into your lap!!! Decoy dogs are very effective this time of year.


----------



## 41ducks (Nov 3, 2010)

I think you're right duner. I didn't know exactly how this dog decoying worked until I just looked it up on Youtube. Awesome!!!! Never seen anything like it! Anybody here in-state use that technique? That would be something else...


----------



## misslebait (Nov 24, 2008)

there are some guys that have dogs here. And some really nice dogs at that.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

41ducks-- I do not use any cover scent. I dont think they got your scent. They will usually head the other way at top speed when they do. As YFZ said they may have been called before. Could they have possibly seen your vehicle? They may have seen you moving also. My bet would be they have been called and shot at. A decoy isnt used to bring them in, its use is to keep their eyes away from you so that you have time to move to take your shot. So many people think they call coyotes in. I dont know where you are located but on Feb. 19 Tom Austin of Predator Strikeforce is putting on a seminar at the Riverdale Sportsmans Warehouse. If you can make it I highly recommend you attend. He covers all aspects of coyote hunting. By far the best I have seen. There is also a how to video coming out made by Tony Tebbe. It is a four hour video on how to call coyotes. I missed the preview last night but heard it is good. I am picking up a copy of it from him here to look at. In the next season of Predator Pursuit on the outdoor channel they will have one show that is footage of the PM hunt here.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

misslebait said:


> there are some guys that have dogs here. And some really nice dogs at that.


I know a couple guys with dogs. If you ever get the chance to hunt with Kerry Carver and "Runtley" don't pass it up. Also Sanpete on here is getting a started dog in a month or two. "Ella" is a up and coming dog to keep an eye on. She has tons of grit and brains and in a coyote dog that's a deadly combo. Also I have a pup "whiskey", she's a half sister to Runtley and full sister to ella. She hasn't been put in front of as much game as the other two but is coming on great. Let me know if your ever interested in a pup, I know where to get a good one at.

The first pic is my pup, second pic is the newest pups, and the 3rd pic just some of the dogs at Duane Freilino's outfit and "ella" is the yellow dog on the far left.

Reb, sorry for the Hijack, if you want i'll start my own thread to continue this.


----------



## 41ducks (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey thanks Reb. Good stuff to know. I would love to go out sometime and see how these dogs can work with coyotes... that is something else! I'm 100% sure they didn't see the truck. I had read all of the pointers some of the guys put on the forum a bit ago from the seminar at Cabelas... good stuff. We obeyed all the rules: hiked in (in stealth mode), full camo, held still, good stand with lots of view. 
How do you go about fooling the educated ones? Obviuosly that's what we are all here to do. I'm improving at the sport and love it!!!


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

nice job REB8600!!! :O||: :O||: :O||:


----------

